# Planex easy without a vacuum



## Quintana (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone used the festool planex easy for any length of time without the vacuum? How does the brush less motor hold up exposed to dust? Have run the PC 7800 many years with no vacuum on new const. with no problems!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Quintana said:


> Has anyone used the festool planex easy for any length of time without the vacuum? How does the brush less motor hold up exposed to dust? Have run the PC 7800 many years with no vacuum on new const. with no problems!


I wouldnt use it without a vacuum, if cost is an issue i would rig up a shop vac


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I agree with Mjaw. That is actually how I started my rig. I used a 14 gallon shop vac with a 14' hose with adapters that I got off of amazon. If you want the links to the hose and hose adapters I'd be happy to send a PM to you with the links


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

I now use the CT36 by Festool and it works wonders! You still have to tarp off the room from surrounding rooms, but you can sand without a mask and not get what I call, 'drywall boogers'


----------

